# Dog Blinds or Not?



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Just wandering if the majority of you use dog blinds or do you have them lay next to your blind? I find it to be a pain setting up a dog blind every morning; and it almost seems like thay would stick out more than a dog laying next to my blind. I know some of you put the dog in the blind with you. That is out of the question for me, we would not fit. If you use a blind, which one? I used to have a Final Approach Mutt Hutt, but the grommets ripped out on it?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I really don't find it a pain at all it takes an extra 10 minutes to set up and stuff. They keep the dogs still, out of the weather and hidden, wouldn't hunt with out one. I have a Final Approach and a finisher and like them both, and havent had any trouble with either.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I use the mutt hut also, I used to let my dog in the blind with me. But just to much temptation for the dog to break when they have to get out for you to shoot. And I don't like it when dogs break :evil:

Dan


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hey fisky, as you know i have many questions myself but from my experirnces you dont need one, i have got dash trained to lay down on the command down. to get gunner to do this just bring him out with you, when u jump in your blind get him to come over and entice him to lay down with a treat. It worked well for me, now just to get him to retireve!!!
Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I just have my Dogs lie next to me on the ground . I have blinds for them but only use them sometimes . The male and female both will just lie next to me . Does not seem to spook birds if there not in a blind . Wonder what others think about that ?

Irish :beer:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My buddy has his lab wear a white cape when hunting snows. If the dog moves around a bit it adds a little "life" to the spread. Doesn't seem to bother the geese at all.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Just have him lay there and put a camo cover over him. I even lay a sleeping bag pad on the ground for him so it's a little more comfy. No need to pay the big bucks for a blind. Another one of those ripoffs.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

All good points but still wouldn't hunt with out one. I know I'm more comfortable in my lay out blind rather than just laying on the ground, and I'm sure my dog feels the same way, she told me so


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I trained my dog as a pup to get in her blind on command but beings as she was young and I felt she would break out early I figured to keep her in the blind with me worked good So I thought! She'd lay along side me on the down command and seemed to be doing great holding still after the doors were opened just watching, waiting for my command. Then one day geese were falling from the sky and one landed a few feet from us on her oppisite side and she hopped over my legs all I seen was her head going in front of my gun barrel as my brain was locked on a bird and saying shoot. I couldn't stop and remember saying NOOOOOO to my self then dropping my gun down In disbelieve I shot the goose but somehow missed my dog I ran that image through my mind a hundred times that morning and can't imagine how close it was. It's truely amazing thinking about it again today. The bottom line is the dog is just too close to you in your blind look at all the money we invest in ourselves with this sport keep the dog safe and warm BUY and USE the dog blind

just my two pennies


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

All good reasons. I hunt with a guy that uses a dog blind for his red lab. He is trained to stay in until we call him out. He also brings the birds into the blind with him. We use it as a dog house and a goose cofin. He doesn't eat birds so this isn't a prob. I know some dogs could never resist the temptation. We think this is a really good way to hunt with a dog. There has been days where the blind gets so full of birds that he can't get in. He sits with just his head in the blind. It is a rather funny sight.


----------

